# Siggery guitars anyone know anything? thanks!



## oniduder (Feb 27, 2011)

anybody own one know anything about the quality etc of these guitars?

i searched and really didn't see a thread about them in particular at all or any thread that didn't just passively mention them,

hoping to get one soon... ish idk like that aracnid or the luger which i can't tell the real difference between, they are cheap and look very decent, 

but who knows tell me!

thanks,


----------



## Nikki 8 (Feb 27, 2011)

oniduder said:


> anybody own one know anything about the quality etc of these guitars?
> 
> i searched and really didn't see a thread about them in particular at all or any thread that didn't just passively mention them,
> 
> ...



Yea I've got a couple of siggery guitars and they are awesome. not just nice to look at but good work horse to. I gig every weekend pretty much and won't go anywhere without them. The Lugers and Aracnids are the same style guitar, just the Lugers are 7 string and the Aracnids are 8 string. The supernova is 9 string. He is a good guy too in respect that he listens to what people want and builds accordingly rather than 'my way or no way' which some guitar builders are like.


----------



## Maharaj (Feb 28, 2011)

Agree with Nikki8. I just a couple of days ago received the Supernova that Marty custom-built for me; his build quality imho is absolutely A1. I also know that he went to a lot of trouble to build this. I also feel the pickups he builds are perfect to my ears. No anaemic bridge pickup here! I could go on, but though I have never got to meet Marty - all our dealings were by phone or email - I feel I have a true friend in him.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Feb 28, 2011)

I own a Luger 7. I've said this once and I'll say it again: in that price bracket, his FF guitars are unbeatable. He's a very polite guy, and the looks and sound on that axe belie its price. Definitely in my builder white list.


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2011)

oniduder said:


> they are cheap and look very decent,



Those definitely look cool, but where did you see the pricing? All I could find was the repair/tech pricing.


----------



## oniduder (Feb 28, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Those definitely look cool, but where did you see the pricing? All I could find was the repair/tech pricing.



he quotes via email, i just shot him one and within hours he had me back with something, 

and thanks for all the input, 

i'll shoot the gun soon probably on the aracnid

so far he's been excellent and attentive or whatever

i'm glad to hear it's a good guitar, can't tell from pics online sometimes

drrr

thanks again!


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 28, 2011)

Maharaj said:


> Agree with Nikki8. I just a couple of days ago received the Supernova that Marty custom-built for me; his build quality imho is absolutely A1. I also know that he went to a lot of trouble to build this. I also feel the pickups he builds are perfect to my ears. No anaemic bridge pickup here! I could go on, but though I have never got to meet Marty - all our dealings were by phone or email - I feel I have a true friend in him.



Is that yours on the website? That thing is badass! How 'bout an NGD for us?


----------



## Maharaj (Feb 28, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> Is that yours on the website? That thing is badass! How 'bout an NGD for us?


yes it is - but my bad for a ngd (i know someone would ask) - i've just flown over the other side of the globe and lost my health in the process... 28 hour flight... confined to bed... sori - try when better


----------



## Winspear (May 11, 2011)

Maharaj said:


> yes it is - but my bad for a ngd (i know someone would ask) - i've just flown over the other side of the globe and lost my health in the process... 28 hour flight... confined to bed... sori - try when better



I'd be interested in some more info on this guitar too  I am wondering how it feels, the fan etc. It's very very close to the design I have made. Is yours comfortable and would it still be comfortable with slightly more fanning? (1cm at the nut and 3cm at the bridge).


----------



## shogunate (May 11, 2011)

Sweet, more luthiers  awesome, and his build design looks pretty good, I like the oversized BM/Parker/Flamewaraobutwhodiditfirst style headstock


----------



## heretic (May 12, 2011)

I've ordered a few things from him. And Ive spent some time with him personally speccing the builds i've ordered.

Definitely a great builder, I played on one of his seven string fanned guitars and he has added some great ideas for function to his guitars.

its not just simple clones either, he has some interesting ideas and techniques which improve upon the original alot.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 12, 2011)

Custom Built Doug Jerebine Siggery 9 String Guitar

ooh me likey


----------



## heretic (May 12, 2011)

he winds his own pups.

The beauty of this is he wont ship a guitar which has misaligned or messed up pup pole pieces or dodgy hardware. 

I really admired the custom built bridge he made for his fanned fret 7. Its so much more effective then trying to modify standard parts.


----------



## abadonae (May 12, 2011)

Im in talks to have a fan fretted 8 string built with Marty at the moment!! I seriously can't wait to actually go ahead with it, just waiting on funds now


----------



## 7string (May 15, 2011)

His builds look really fantastic and from the few messages I've had from him, he seems like a good guy as well.


----------



## oniduder (May 15, 2011)

i bought one from him, should have a new guitar day relatively soon, 

i have some pics of the build but will save it 

great guy to deal with, and obviously does excellent work

looking forward to it, it's going to be pure sex tits


----------



## Underworld (May 16, 2011)

abadonae said:


> Im in talks to have a fan fretted 8 string built with Marty at the moment!! I seriously can't wait to actually go ahead with it, just waiting on funds now


 


I'm in the same position! Waiting on funds, might need to sell some gear because my crappy job does not give me enough work hours  

I even promised to sold my beloved Fender Strat (first electric guitar, owned it for 10 years now) to a bandmate to get some money! 


Marty seems like an awesome guy to deal with. We have discussed some ideas. He is very cheap on prices and can do almost anything you want.


----------



## SkullCrusher (May 17, 2011)

I have had a few quotes from him and we will anything you want for a really good price. They look ace to!


----------



## oniduder (May 18, 2011)

i'm just waiting on machine heads now... homina homina homina!

but yeah the thread seems to be going into how cheap he is, 

and yes i was really almost shocked, and therefore popped a load all over my computer promptly, cleaned up and then gave him moneys

i may tell him to bump his prices up to screw you guys and make my guitar rare or something, mhuaha

but not enough can be said, marty is genuinely an awesome guy, 

not a twat like idk me

regards


----------



## Tom 1.0 (May 19, 2011)

Any of you guys happy to say how much your guitars cost you?


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 19, 2011)

Tom 401vb said:


> Any of you guys happy to say how much your guitars cost you?


It's proper etiquette not to openly discuss how much a luthier charged for his services, and quotes can vary greatly for each person for their particular specs. The best way to get an idea of how much it could cost is to send in an email. I know it could seem rude to be requesting a ballpark number for something you may not have any intention of putting money into right now, but luthiers get those emails everyday, and it's how all of their business initially begins.


----------



## Tom 1.0 (May 19, 2011)

Fair enough,

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Winspear (May 24, 2011)

Can anyone give some details info on the pickups? Comparisons etc. 
Regarding what I've written here http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/pi...31-pickup-dilema-how-important-my-choice.html if you have time to read 
Thanks!


----------

